
The future of history lessons is a VR headset - ohjeez
https://theoutline.com/post/3469/i-am-a-man-martin-luther-king-jr-vr-interview?zd=1&zi=gwpknwzs
======
gwern
Double-edged sword there - fiction, by definition, doesn't care about the
truth and lends itself even better to well-crafted lies than the messy truth:
VR is going to be amazingly fantastic for propaganda.

